# Goat Starter & manna calf



## norcal (Jun 5, 2009)

On the formula that I got for my 2 bottle babies, it says to start offering "goat starter" in the first week.  I went to TSC, and they had never heard of it.   It also said to start "Manna Calf", so I bought some of that.   

Just wondering when, how much, where I can get starter (if there is such a thing)?

Blanco is about 2.5 weeks, and Teeny around 10 days.



Thanks!

-Laurie


----------



## helmstead (Jun 5, 2009)

You are looking for a "grower" formula.  TSC doesn't carry it, and IMHO the goat feed they DO carry is crap...

Try a Purina dealer (Noble Goat Grower).  Or a Moorman's dealer (choices galore).

What you want is a 16-18% protein pellet, MEDICATED, and preferably containing AC.

The Calf Manna can be creep fed basically free choice, as can the pellets.  

Don't forget your loose goat minerals!


----------



## norcal (Jun 6, 2009)

Some more stupid questions......



			
				helmstead said:
			
		

> preferably containing AC.


What is AC?   



			
				helmstead said:
			
		

> The Calf Manna can be creep fed basically free choice, as can the pellets.


What do you mean by creep?


----------



## norcal (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, I tried just putting the calf pellets in a small bowl and sprinkling it w/ the powder formula (recommended on the formula package).  But, they were just looking for the bottle.   So I put some on my hands and they started trying to suck and would get some pellets/dry milk, and then nibble.   Is this okay?   

How do YOU all start a bottle baby on pellets/grain?


----------



## freemotion (Jun 6, 2009)

It is really, really early.  Don't worry so much about the grain.  Supply a handful of really nice, clean hay and access to some fresh forage each day and think of the grain in terms of teaspoons or less right now.  Or not at all for a few more days until they are eating well on the bottles.

My 2.5 month old doeling still gets a little dog poo when she gets any grain, and I mean a teaspoon or two.  So she doesn't get any yet.  Our forage is really nice, and I bring her a "salad" twice a day of fresh-picked leaves of the choicest trees, which she gobbles down like she is starving.  She has free access to good alfalfa hay and pasture with good grass and lots of edible weeds.  She is thriving, gaining weight and height and such.

I am far from an expert, but thought that would encourage you....not to worry too much!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 6, 2009)

Fret not...it takes longer for kids without an example (ie an adult goat) to learn to eat forage and feed.  Dam raised kids will be trying pellets and hay in the first week...bottle raised kids will be slower to it.  Leave it available, change it often...they'll get there eventually!


----------



## norcal (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks all.   I AM fretting, and I don't think there's anyway around that - I'm a new, inexperienced mommy.


----------



## Rence (Jun 7, 2009)

I personally wouldn't worry about feeding any grain. It is MOHO that people start ruminents on grain too early and too persistently. As long as they have good pasture and access to hay, grain isn't all that important until they actually show they need it.

I'd keep them on their bottles, and provide them with hay and minerals and baking soda.  I'd leave a little bit of grain free choice, if you want, but it's not that important at that age. They'll probably nibble at it or play with it, but I'm betting they won't really eat it. So don't put out a lot or it'll just get wasted.

Don't forget (if you vaccinate your animals) to give them the CD&T vaccine at three weeks of age, and a booster in 3 to 4 weeks.


----------

